# Flex ... What would you do?



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Yesterday was my first time to deliver for Amazon Flex. During my run, I knocked on a door, no answer, so I leave the package and head back to my car. Some old man opens the door and tells me that this package isn't meant for his address. There is another street with the same name on the other side of town. 

He then tells me hes got 8 other packages from Amazon that were left at his house, that all belong to this other address. He was demanding that I take all of the packages, but my car was totally full. He said this has been happening for 2 months and he's gotten one package per week. 

I couldn't take them. I only took the one I was supposed to deliver. I called support and told them. They didn't seem to know what to do. I still have this package and I'll take it to the correct address today. I couldn't figure out how to mark it undeliverable because I'd already told the app it was delivered.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

First off, you do NOT have to take any packages from anyone outside the warehouse, no matter what they say, even if they claim your WH said so. I have confirmed this with both support and a blue vest. If you want to, you're allowed to, but it's not part of anything you signed in your contract. If you run into a case like that again, tell them to contact the WH and they can have a special person come get them.

Now as to the issue of delivering to the wrong street, there are a couple possible things happening. You don't say, exactly, what the relationship between the two streets are.
First, it could be a matter of the person ordering actually having the wrong address. This is on that person to fix. And it's of course 100% not your fault or any of the other drivers. 
The other possibility, which is only SLIGHTY your fault, is that the two streets have very similar names, but the system can't find the other one. Like "Shallow Bay Dr." might be mistaken for "Shallow Ln.". Obviously you should theoretically be paying attention to what street you're on, but of course when you follow the app and they say "hey this is here" you trust it. In that case, that isn't the customer's fault, and the WH and/or support should probably be told about the issue. 

Of course one other point is likely the zip code on the packages will be different from the rest in the area, but not always. This is another way to see what the issue might be.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Street names are identical. Two different zip codes. Both addresses are about 30 miles apart. I had several packages for that street, and only one with a different zip. App Nav sent me to the old man's house. I think someone at the WH is putting packages for this address on the wrong route.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I've almost had this happen, amazon tried to navigate me 30 minutes away from the actual address on the package even Google tried to too. I think there are some addresses that messes with the system


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've hadone this happen in different cities I was nice about it and took it to correct address than went and gambled had good karma and came home with money


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> If you run into a case like that again, tell them to contact the WH and they can have a special person come get them.


You're clearly talking out of your butt - how on earth is the average amazon customer going to contact their local Flex warehouse? And why would they?

Tell him to find an 800# on the website, and if Amazon wants the box back they'll send a label and schedule a pickup.

Wonder if those other boxes all got a Customer Expectations nastygram send to some other drivers who were just following the app? That's a shame.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Make sure the address on the label and app are the same. I have had a label say 123rd fake street and the app will say 123 fake street (minus the rd) and the app will take me somewhere else!

When that happens or one package is way too far out I just return it. I even put a note on the box in case they give it to the next driver.

I once picked up an apartment delivery with no apartment number. The previous driver wrote on the box (no apartment number) I gave it to a blue vest and want to thank anonymous driver for saving me an unnecessary trip


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I once picked up an apartment delivery with no apartment number. The previouz driver wrote on the box (no apartment number) I gave it to a blie vest and wang to thank anonymous driver for saving me an unnecessary trip


It could've been corrected in the customer notes on the app.... I've had it a couple of times, when you mark a package bad address the customer gets an email and when they respond to it notes will be added to the app


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Before calling to support I always try to contact customer first as Support going to do the same. Most of the time customer responds and I save the trip back to WH. I always use three options of Navigation handy, Here Maps ( Flex Built In Navigation), Google/WAZE and my Garmin GPS and off course little bit of ........... common sense!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> It could've been corrected in the customer notes on the app.... I've had it a couple of times, when you mark a package bad address the customer gets an email and when they respond to it notes will be added to the app


Just like people in gated communities giving us a gate code all the time, right?

Nope, not risking it. Apartment with no number, it stays at the warehouse. Once you scan it, it's yours.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Yesterday was my first time to deliver for Amazon Flex. During my run, I knocked on a door, no answer, so I leave the package and head back to my car. Some old man opens the door and tells me that this package isn't meant for his address. There is another street with the same name on the other side of town.
> 
> He then tells me hes got 8 other packages from Amazon that were left at his house, that all belong to this other address. He was demanding that I take all of the packages, but my car was totally full. He said this has been happening for 2 months and he's gotten one package per week.
> 
> I couldn't take them. I only took the one I was supposed to deliver. I called support and told them. They didn't seem to know what to do. I still have this package and I'll take it to the correct address today. I couldn't figure out how to mark it undeliverable because I'd already told the app it was delivered.


Have had this issue (same street name, different area). It's crazy. You would think after several missing packages customer would add notes or Amazon would fix.


----------

